# Warboss Gazrot Skullsmasha Tribe - Da Blog



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Alright ladz Gazrot here. Iz been banging sum eadz togevver and taken ovver dat sneaky gobbos tribe. Iz be bringing in my own boyz az fast az I can. Watch dis space!


































This model was kindly given to me by The Painted Dragon website boss himself. So it's about time I got round to painting it. It's a brilliant model, not too much detail, not too cluttered and it looks absolutely badass. Perfect for Gazrot.

I choose yellow for several (personal) reasons. Here they are.

1. I love yellow. It's my favourite colour and I don't have any yellow armies.
2. It ties in nicely with the crooked moon tribe icons I've already painted.
3. I'm sick of painting blue and wanted a complete change. 

I already have a substantially sized gobbo army, but thought rather then deliberately adding to it, I'd write a new 2000pt list of Orcs and Goblins and collect and paint that. So it'd be like 2 separate armies in their own right, or a large collection I can play huge games with.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

If these turn out anything like your Nids or Ultramarines this army will look the biz! Looking forward to seeing more based on this one, although I must admit it took a couple of glances to realise it was for WHFB and not 40K.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Fantastic start Gareth, I always enjoy seeing your creations, particularly now since I might nick a few tips for my lacklustre greenskin horde.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

It's a great model and I love the colour scheme. Very good battle damage. I'm looking forward to seeing more of these guys.m Keep it up:victory:


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

those are excellent, they remind me of bad moons but fantasy versions :grin:


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Gazrot - "Iz dun care, youz is gonna wear da new uniform!"
Shaman Sniksnot- "But Boss, da ladz are all laughin at me. Dey sayz I look fruity"
Gazrot - "Har har har, move along gorgeous" 
Fungus da snot - "lemme at him"



Night Goblin Shaman Sniksnot and his trusty side kick Fungus da snot, a present from my friend Artemic on The Painted Dragon. Only taken me a year to get round to painting this gorgeous little gobbo.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> It's a great model and I love the colour scheme.


Wow, Fist likes a yellow paint scheme, go figure :laugh:

Gareth, sweet models man, especially the Warboss. The yellow is flawless and I love the way you have weathered the metal without giving it the typical super rusted look we tend to see on Orcs in general. Looking forward to seeing this one pan out.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow. Bloody fantastic. I mean really, _really_ fucking good. I honestly can't find one single thing I dislike or think might've been done better on either of them. They'd never win a Golden Demon, but that's only because the bastard judges don't understand the concept of simplicity. To them, if it's not eight inches tall, painted with NMM and covered in intricate freehand and OSL, it's inferior. But as far as I'm concerned, this is trophy-worthy.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

This truly is some spectacular painting Gareth... my hat's off to you! Really nice bright yellow that you've managed to achieve there. The highlighting is all top quality, great work! Have some well deserved rep


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Alright you ladz, Gazrot here. I needz you gitz to wave dem bannaz, so da boyz can come join Waaagh! Gazrot. 










Waaagh! I see da boyz comin.... Oh zoggin heck, itz dem weirdo arrer boyz


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Excellent stuff _yet again_ - those banners are superb!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow what can I say? painting good orcs is easy but getting the crappy arrer boys to that standard is really impressive. Have some rep.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Those banners are spectacular! How do you do the skulls so neatly and what did you use to lengthen the pole?


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

squeek said:


> Those banners are spectacular! How do you do the skulls so neatly and what did you use to lengthen the pole?


Draw them on with a pencil first. The poles of the left and the right one are actually chopped up metal coat hangers.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

WOW!! That's about the only word I can say 'cause I'm speachless! your work with yellows is phenominal at worst LOL I'll be following this for sure!


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

A nuvver five of dem wierdo arrer boyz have turned up, iz better bash der nogginz together.




















Listen to me you snotbag, I iz Gazrot and i iz in charge, goddit? Good!











Zog off Gazrot!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Gareth do you mind if I ask how you do Orc skin?


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

squeek said:


> Gareth do you mind if I ask how you do Orc skin?


Sure, with over 100 boyz to paint, I can't have an overly elaborate scheme, it's 4 stages. I find that's the minimum I can get away with to get the depth I want. I wouldn't mind doing more stages, and bringing out more detail to the skin with some finer highlights, but somethings got to give when painting horde armies. 

Receipe for boyz skin is (in vallejo colours)
Base layer sick green
Then paint gobbo green leaving sick green in the crevices, you should leave a lot sick green showing, as if it's bleed out of the crease.
Then I take a dark green + black + lot of water mix and run it into all the creases, this is my depth and shade.
Finally I take a white + gobbo green mix and paint area highlights within the gobbo green areas, leaving some gobbo green round the edge showing.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I just really like the Bright Yellow. Its just right up in your Face. Its sweet!

Chaosftw


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Cheers for all the nice replies...

This post is more a vent of ideas and thoughts floating around my head.

Firstly, arrer boyz should be finished by this Saturday. I'm really pleased with the pace of the batch painting. I'm painting batches of 5 orcs in about 8 hours. Of the arrer boyz I'm currently halfway through boyz 19 to 23, leaving the Nob (24) and the musician (25). These will be painted with the other 2 Nobs and 2 musicians I have to do from the other units. Would be nice to get the Nobs and Muscians done over the weekend. That would mean I'd have completed 25 boyz with 2x choppas, 25 arrer boyz, Command group for the spear boyz and command group for the choppa and shield boyz leaving 22 orc spear boyz and 22 orc choppa/shield boyz to paint.

Once I start to tire of painting boyz, I'm going to take a break and paint a Shaman in a chariot. I've inherited 2 chariots from Franksi, and 1 from Scott (Ex owner of DWHS). The shaman is from the Lair of the Orc Warlord Warhammer Quest Supplement. It will be magnetised (or some form of peg system) to the chariot to allow it to be attached to a normal base to either carry on fighting if its chariot gets destroyed, or if I want to use the Shaman in WHQ. I will also magnetise a spare crewman to replace the Shaman if i want to run a standard chariot. 

Should have more pics of the finished arrer boyz by the weekend. Thanks for watching.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow you are really moving along here while still maintaining some awesome painting on these models. Gotta agree on the banners especially as they are just fantastic.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

More poxy arrer boyz... looking forward to painting the nobz and musicians now.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Finished the bosses and the musicians. This also meant that the Arrer boyz regiment is finished completely.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Gareth, they're lookin sweet! Well done on the orky flesh tones too! That yellow is just too stunning, I love it!


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

nice would love to see an army of this, can we get an army shot when you have finished a couple more regiments? =) =D


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Dem lazy gud for nuthin choppa boyz have turned up now. Dey hav newly painted basez and look ded killy. Waaagh Gazrot is going at a steady pace now. 

































































Here are sum of dose cowardly spear boyz. Stop hiding behind a long stik you stoopid gitz.

Ere dat one on da right looks like one of those weirdo arrer boyz!









Oi you gitz on da endz, you use to be arrer boyz? Bloody weirdos!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

They are fantastic as usual, the banner is even better than the yellow ones I think. This may actually be the inspiration I need to finish painting my Orc horde.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

*Painting vibrant orc boy skin in 5 easy steps.*

This is the method I'm using to paint 100 boyz. It's quick and doesn't involve unnecessary layers. 

Step 1. Basecoat the model in charred brown. This speeds up painting browns and greens, and leaves softer shadows then harsh black.










Step 2. Paint all of the skin in an even flat layer of sick green. 









Step 3. Use gobline green to pick out all the raised muscles, leaving plenty of sick green through in the recesses.









Step 4. Mix Dark green with black and add plenty of water. Then run it over all of the recesses. Don't wash it all over, only pick out the recesses. This is your definition.









Step 5. Mix white and goblin green together and pick out the muscles like in step 3. But be sure to leave some goblin green showing.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Fantastic tutorial Gareth, this really deserves a place in the tutorials area it is a really easy to follow guide, thank you.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Anuvver 7 of dem cowardly gitz turned up with der pointy stikks. 8 more boyz and da regiment will be full strength.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Very cool! I can't believe how fast you are getting these done! Excellent work:victory:


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Damned Fist said:


> Very cool! I can't believe how fast you are getting these done! Excellent work:victory:


I can't believe it either. These orcs are easier and faster to paint then the Ultramarine battle company I did.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

I had a half day at work yesterday because of the snow. So in between making snowmen and having snowball fights with the wife, I managed to finish 4 more spear boyz, paint the movement tray and managed to get halfway through the last 4 spearboyz, whch with any luck, I'll finish tonight, bring the total to 80 painted models in the Orc army.

*Character Key*
L - Lord, Gazrot Black Ork Warboss
H - Hero/Wizard, Shaman Sniksnot Night Goblin Shaman
B - Boss
S - Standard Bearer
M - Muscian
O - Orc Boy/Big un/Black Orc (depending on the regiment)

*Colour Key*
Purple - Still in box
Red - Assembled/Undercoated/Basecoated
Amber - Working on
Green - Complete

*Gazrot Black Ork Warboss*
L

Shaman Sniksnot Night Goblin Shaman
H

*Orc Boy regiment with two choppas*
B S M O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O

*Orc Arrer Boy regiment with bows*
B S M O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O

*Orc Boy regiment with spears and shields*
B S M O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O

*Orc Big Un regiment with choppas and shields*
B S M O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O

*Black Orc regiment with choppas, great axes and shields*
B S M O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Man you are really moving on this.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Looking lovely there, this will hopefully help with inspiration to not give up on my Chaos army that I'm working on


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

How long will it have taken you to paint 80 models do you think?


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Ere, more of dem cowardly stikka boyz turned up and formed up into one ded killy mob of boyz.

































Iz been whipping da gobboz in da armoury into working harder, dey has made some some ded hard armour and shields for wen da big uns turn up. I told dem to paint it yellow or they get no fungus brew tonight.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

lookin good man, I'm diggin the banner! Nice yellow paint work there too, really stands out with the flesh of the orks!


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Waaagh Gazrot iz growing in strength. We haz an uge mob of boyz now. Just need dem big uns and black orcs show der worthless hides. Den I can get da gobbos to knock up some rok lobbas and doomdiver catapults, den nothing can stop Waaagh Gazrot.


















Da green tide!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I wish I could sit down and paint this well in such good time. It's truly amazing the quality of painting on each individual model and the army so far as a whole looks excellent, good job Gareth!


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Mini update after the weekend. Big uns were a success, the dark skin, custom shields and extra yellow armour bits really helped change the standard boyz into something a bit better then a boy but not as hard as a blorc.

Pics soon.

*Character Key*
L - Lord, Gazrot Black Ork Warboss
H - Hero/Wizard, Shaman Sniksnot Night Goblin Shaman
B - Boss
S - Standard Bearer
M - Muscian
O - Orc Boy/Big un/Black Orc (depending on the regiment)

*Colour Key*
Purple - Still in box
Red - Assembled/Undercoated/Basecoated
Amber - Working on
Green - Complete

*Gazrot Black Ork Warboss*
L

Shaman Sniksnot Night Goblin Shaman
H

*Orc Boy regiment with two choppas*
B S M O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O

*Orc Arrer Boy regiment with bows*
B S M O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O

*Orc Boy regiment with spears and shields*
B S M O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O

*Orc Big Un regiment with choppas and shields*
B S M O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O

*Black Orc regiment with choppas, great axes and shields* - All are bought now.
B S M O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Gazrot ere, Iz waz woken up by dem noisy big uns arriving dis morning. So I used squig cam to capture dem in the da decent lighting conditions.


















Ere, you don't look like big uns, you look like boyz dat have painted themselves in dark green squig dung and nicked me bestest armour!
Stand next to dat stikka boy for comparison you sneaky git or iz will bash ya noggin.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

So im assuming your going to use the smaller "big uns" for back row troops? Smart man. The orcs are awesome dude. Your progress also astounds me, i have trouble painting a squad in the time you paint regiments.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Death 0F Angels said:


> So im assuming your going to use the smaller "big uns" for back row troops? Smart man. The orcs are awesome dude. Your progress also astounds me, i have trouble painting a squad in the time you paint regiments.



All the big uns are made out of the plastic boyz regiment. I've just painted their skin darker and added armour and made custom plasticard shields.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

AHHHH... im unfamiliar with fantasy lines. I assumed the first row was a regular kit and the rest would be converted boys. Now i realize they are only bigger in the first pic because its a closer shot, hahahahaha. maybe slide some plasticard underfoot to give them a slight hieght advantage.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Dem big uns have all arrived finally, dey look ded old and killy with dark skin. And da gobbos in da armoury should be proud of der handiwork because da big uns look gud in da yellow armour and custom shields.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats a really colourful and uniform looking army there. I'm impressed at how you've managed to paint so much and keep it focussed and consistant across the whole army.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Very nice group shoot! (Love the banner) Outstanding work as usual Garethk:


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, I've painted 102 models! Huzzah! I'm really happy with how this project is going so far. I'm getting fast turn around without sacrificing quality and my enthusiasm is still strong for the orcs. I've started assembling the black orcs and working out how I'm going to tackle the project, pretty much got it sorted in my head. I think heads and shields will be painted separately. And the yellow will be kept to just shoulder guards, mask jaw and shield icon jaw (like my custom big un shields). I'm thinking of adding slate and skulls to the bases. The slate will help with ranking problems lifting 
models up in places to clear over head axes etc.


*Character Key*
L - Lord, Gazrot Black Ork Warboss
H - Hero/Wizard, Shaman Sniksnot Night Goblin Shaman
B - Boss
S - Standard Bearer
M - Muscian
O - Orc Boy/Big un/Black Orc (depending on the regiment)

*Colour Key*
Purple - Still in box
Red - Assembled/Undercoated/Basecoated
Amber - Working on
Green - Complete

*Gazrot Black Ork Warboss*
L

*Shaman Sniksnot Night Goblin Shaman*
H

*Orc Boy regiment with two choppas*
B S M O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O 

*Orc Arrer Boy regiment with bows*
B S M O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O 

*Orc Boy regiment with spears and shields*
B S M O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O 

*Orc Big Un regiment with choppas and shields*
B S M O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O 

*Black Orc regiment with choppas, great axes and shields* - All are bought now.
B S M O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

At last, I'm able to share some pics of the black orcs, took 1 week to build. 1 week to undercoat, paint helmets and shields, half a week to paint 5.

I've taken 3 views of the first 5 models, plus a close up of the unit boss. I also took the opportunity of taking a comparison shot.














































Now that I can finally see some progress on this unit, I'm feeling better about painting the rest now.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

This is the completed second rank pic.









Over the weekend, I completed the 3rd rank of black orcs as well (pic tomorrow), not bad consideriing most of saturday I was stripping down a mountain bike and then celebrating my sister's birthday.

10 weeks into this project and enthusiasm is starting to run dry. In this time I've painted 92 models for this force. Including the 25 I painted last year, I'm yet to hit 1500pts, how demoralising is that. 

With 10 black orcs remaining, I'm going to persevere. It should be a real treat to paint the rock lobba, doom diver and chariot next. Just need to concentrate and stop buying nids. ;D


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

You have to be the most intense painter I've come across though Gareth. Even with an apparent lack of enthusiasm you still knock them out quickly and painted beautifully.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Cheers.

Me haz nicked da gobboz blueprintz for making custom big un shieldz. Dey are ded stabby and it stops you getting arrers in ya eyes.










1. Plasticard. 0.5 - 1mm thick should be perfect.
2. Cut the shield shape using a scalpel or a sharp craft knife. You might want to draw an outline with a pencil first.
3. Cut the eyes out.
4. Score the plasticard. Don't cut all the way through.
5. Bend the plasticard along the score lines.
6. Cut out the jaw shape using a scalpel or a sharp craft knife.
7. 4. Score the plasticard. Don't cut all the way through. Bend the edges along the score line.
8. Glue the jaw to the shield.
9. Roll out a very thin sausage of greenstuff. Leave to cure.
10. Use a sharp knife to cut the dry greenstuff sausage into little discs. These are the rivets.
11. Squeeze a blob of super glue onto a non-porous palette (old plate or tile is perfect). Using a pin, prick each rivet and dab into the glue blob, then quickly apply the gluey rivet to the shield.

Here is a pic of the scratch built shields.









This is a pic of them painted.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i do say, those are some VERY sexy orcs...

i like the skin tone  very well done


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Pic of rank number 3. Rank 4 should be up in a couple of days. And the final rank should be up by Saturday.











*Character Key*
L - Lord, Gazrot Black Ork Warboss
H - Hero/Wizard, Shaman Sniksnot Night Goblin Shaman
B - Boss
S - Standard Bearer
M - Muscian
O - Orc Boy/Big un/Black Orc (depending on the regiment)
G - Goblin
S - Snotling

*Colour Key*
Purple - Still in box
Red - Assembled/Undercoated/Basecoated
Amber - Working on
Green - Complete

*Gazrot Black Ork Warboss*
L

*Shaman Sniksnot Night Goblin Shaman*
H

*Orc Boy regiment with two choppas*
B S M O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O 

*Orc Arrer Boy regiment with bows*
B S M O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O 

*Orc Boy regiment with spears and shields*
B S M O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O 

*Orc Big Un regiment with choppas and shields*
B S M O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O 

*Black Orc regiment with choppas, great axes*
B S M O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O 

Rocklobba
Bully
Goblin
Goblin
Snotling

Doom diver Catapult
Doom diver
Goblin pullers
Snotling

Orc Boar Chariot
Orc 
Orc


----------



## gazza001 (Oct 3, 2008)

They are looking great, cant wait to see finished army!:grin: you seem to paint them so fast and they still look good!
+rep for you!


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Rank 4 of the Black Orcs is complete. Just rank 5 to go. 










Oh and to whet your appetites... here is a sneaky peak of the army so far. 122 painted models ;D


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Waaaaaaagh! :laugh:

Good to see how well these are coming along still Gaz. Nice desk too, plenty of room on there.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Holy hell Gareth, you are a freaking machine!!!


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

:shok::shok::shok: Damn just ...damn. +rep for sure!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Quality *and * quantity! Splendiferous work!k:

+rep for the cool mini tutorial:victory:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Datz a lotta orkz nicely done sir! Have some rep for great progression, great color scheme, and great step by step tutorial.

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

This is for highlighting black to represent matt black. To represent gloss black you need a higher contrast and bright highlight (pure white in most cases). I don't promote this as being the only way of painting black, obviously this is my way of doing it, I'm not saying it's the correct way.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

WAAARGH! Da 5th Rank of da hardest orcs ever ar done!

Waaargh Gazrot is now 127 models strong! Took some pics of the blorcs and a few group shots.

5th Rank









Front unit view









Right hand side view









Left hand side view









Blurry top view









Gazrot with da ladz









Gazrot with all of da ladz









Gazrot with da ladz and the recently conquered ladz of the bad moon tribe... Skarsnik is going to be so angry!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

BfSP boxes ftw? I bet you have a Dwarf opponent somewhere close, right?

Thats one damn impressive ammount of OnGs there, did you start things out as a gobbo army? Somethings tells me that they will be under the thumb from the Orks now tho:laugh:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Really nice looking army Gareth, is that a converted BfSP troll I see? It's shots like that that make me remember why it is I started painting an endless amount of greenskins. Also, the little tutorials you have added in now and then are really useful 

May I ask what you did differently with the skin for your Black Orcs? Is it just a dark wash over your standard method, or something extra? Apologies if you mentioned it and I have missed it.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

squeek said:


> Really nice looking army Gareth, is that a converted BfSP troll I see? It's shots like that that make me remember why it is I started painting an endless amount of greenskins. Also, the little tutorials you have added in now and then are really useful
> 
> May I ask what you did differently with the skin for your Black Orcs? Is it just a dark wash over your standard method, or something extra? Apologies if you mentioned it and I have missed it.



Same technique as the boy tutorial, but I used darker colours. 

Black -> GW Orkhide green -> VGC mutation green -> VGC mutation green + VGC sunblast yellow + VGC white -> repeat last step with more white.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

1. Using Vallejo game colour Leather brown, paint the area you wish to be wood.

2. Mix a small amount of VGC bone into VGC leather brown and paint along the centre length of the shaft. For flat areas, just feather blend the mix towards the top.

3. Mix flesh ink and a touch of black ink (not wash) together and using a small pointy brush, paint wobbly lines along the length. Occasionally add a dot to represent a knot in the wood and have your wobbly lines go around it. 


HaywireGrenade has done this technique on his Tomb Kings It's quick, fast and effective.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey mods! is someone going to copy these mini tutorials to the tutorial section so they can be referenced easier? They would be a great addition..., don't you think?k:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

A fine idea Fist. Gareth, you cool with this or would you prefer to add them to the tutorials section yourself?


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> A fine idea Fist. Gareth, you cool with this or would you prefer to add them to the tutorials section yourself?


I don't mind adding them.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Awesome! I look forward to seeing them in the Tutorials section.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Finished my doomdiver last night, I'm really pleased with it's movement tray base.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

What did you use as a base for the actual warmachine part? I have been umming and arring about basing mine but can't think of a good base for it.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Whilst your threads are absolutely brimming with awesomeness, they totally demoralise me. Not only are your models painted exceptionally well, but you do them so damn fast. Not fair, so not fair. :laugh:


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

squeek said:


> What did you use as a base for the actual warmachine part? I have been umming and arring about basing mine but can't think of a good base for it.


It's 3 cavalry bases. 2 side by side and one at the front. Then I used tape on the top, and greenstuff to plug the holes in the side.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

You see, stuff like that is why you have got a modelling medal and I haven't! :wink:


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Dis git iz called Gruffzag, he is too old and slow to join WAAARGH GAZROT, so I az put him in charge of da rock lobba. 

Dis stoopid snot thought calling him Peggy da pegleg was a good idea...


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice use of bits from the warboss and orc boyz sprues, though I can't place the whip itself. I take it the pegleg is a scratchbuild?


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

squeek said:


> Nice use of bits from the warboss and orc boyz sprues, though I can't place the whip itself. I take it the pegleg is a scratchbuild?




Hi mate,

Parts list.

Plastic Orc boy legs
Plastic Orc boy body
Plastic Black orc head
Plastic boar chariot crew whip
Plastic orc boy arm (with weapon cut off)
Plastic snotling from fanatic sprue (cannonball he was holding above his head clipped off)
Peg leg is whittled down plastic spear, metal fixing is made from greenstuff.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Ha, cheers a few bits I hadn't spotted!  He is a very convincing Orc Bully, really nice conversion.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Just finished building the Black Orc Big Boss Battle Standard Bearer (try saying that after few pints of fungus brew).

I'm really happy with the conversion. It had to be bigger then my other banners, and the big boss needed a suitably large trophy on the banner. What better then chaos giant head! I used cut down metal coat hanger to create a larger standard, it came together like a dream after I'd drilled out the hand and the existing banner top. 

The greenstuff banner was made by rolling out greenstuff on a clean wet tile with a wet smooth metal rod. Once it had semi cured, I used a wet craft knife to cut the shape and then with wet fingers I hung it over the coat hanger pole. Easy.

Another thing to note, is the horns on the big bosses helmet. I chopped off the standard ones and switch with different horns to create a new helmet for the big boss to help make him more unique. Was toying with the idea of a single central horn like a rhino, but I went off the idea.

Pics...


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Great use of bits from the Giant sprue, I have to say Gareth you really have a gift when it comes to converting and painting models. I like these a lot more than your Ultramarines (which were also very good) and not just because they are green. You really have done a fantastic job with them in my opinion.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Rock lobba and crew are complete. Just like the doomdiver, this model took around a week to paint. A little more then what I anticipated. So I guess the chariot is going to take around the same amount of time.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

You do stop to eat every once in a while..., right?:wink:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Love that standard bearer Gaz. Hell, who am I kidding, I love it all! I just don't know how you do it. You're clearly a very talented chap.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Really awsome stuff, nearly tempts me to get the boyz out of the box and start again.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

the cabbage said:


> Really awsome stuff, nearly tempts me to get the boyz out of the box and start again.


Do it! Join Waaargh Gazrot, all you have to do is use some yellow and paint the same symbol onto your banners.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Forgive me for asking if you`ve already explained it, but how do you achieve that fantastic yellow look?

With the new 40k Stompa out i thought about trying something like that on it, also what about the metals? is it just a boltgun with a chainmail highlight, with a wash or two for rust?.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

I asked dem stoopid gobbo gitz in da armoury to make big boss Razgot a 'uge banna... dey ave only gone and stolen Gazrot's favourite duvet cover and sewn it to some big stikks.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Gareth said:


> I asked dem stoopid gobbo gitz in da armoury to make big boss Razgot a 'uge banna... dey ave only gone and stolen Gazrot's favourite duvet cover and sewn it to some big stikks.


Lmao, love it. :laugh:

Great work as always Gareth

Your work rate is making me very jealous.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Really like the fact you've used gold/brassy colours to signify the BSB's importance, but have carried on the rusty dirty feel by adding verdigris. Works really well.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Da speedy chariot is finished!


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

I love this shaman sculpt, its the older 5th edition one (released for a campaign pack Idol of Mork if my memory serves me correctly) the current shaman sculpts don't even come close to how good this one is.



































Here's a pic of my Warboss, Big Boss, Level 2 Orc Shaman and Level 2 Night Goblin Shaman.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice work as ever Gareth, I am always impressed by both your skill and the speed with which you paint models. I have to say I agree with you that the Orc Shaman is a particularly good model, I have always liked it as well.

May I ask how you painted the bone?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Yet again Gareth Great looking Orks!

Keep it up!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Second Squeek, you work both amazingly fast and good. Keep it coming!k:


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

squeek said:


> Nice work as ever Gareth, I am always impressed by both your skill and the speed with which you paint models. I have to say I agree with you that the Orc Shaman is a particularly good model, I have always liked it as well.
> 
> May I ask how you painted the bone?


VGC Leather brown, then filthy brown, then bleach bone then bone + white.



Well, there we have it, with the completion of the Orc Shaman. I've completed my 2250pt army. Project finished.

*Character Key*
L - Lord, Gazrot Black Ork Warboss
H - Hero/Wizard, Shaman Sniksnot Night Goblin Shaman
B - Boss
S - Standard Bearer
M - Muscian
O - Orc Boy/Big un/Black Orc (depending on the regiment)
G - Goblin
S - Snotling

*Colour Key*
Purple - Still in box
Red - Assembled/Undercoated/Basecoated
Amber - Working on
Green - Complete

*Gazrot Black Ork Warboss*
L

*Shaman Sniksnot Night Goblin Shaman*
H

*Black Orc Big Boss Battle Standard Bearer on foot*
H

*Orc Shaman on foot*
H

*Orc Boy regiment with two choppas*
B S M O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O 

*Orc Arrer Boy regiment with bows*
B S M O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O 

*Orc Boy regiment with spears and shields*
B S M O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O 

*Orc Big Un regiment with choppas and shields*
B S M O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O 

*Black Orc regiment with choppas, great axes*
B S M O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O 

Rocklobba War Machine
Bully
Goblin with rock
Goblin with rock
Goblin and snotling with lever
Snotling with flag

Doom diver Catapult
Doom diver
Goblin pullers
Snotling

Orc Boar Chariot
Orc Crew 
Orc Crew



So, for now the blog is complete. Thanks for taking the time to read my blog, and an extra thanks to anyone who participated and offered up praise and suggestions.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Does this mean that you can eat now??:laugh:


Great work Gareth! I enjoyed watching you progress through this project. Congrats:victory:


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Army shots.


----------



## Bardictraveller (May 11, 2009)

This army is whack! (and to add in orky) Dem boyz look zoggin' good!

Realy love your crips style of painting  Enjoy kicking the shit out of dwarves, empire, chaos, more dwarves, undeads, gobbo's, yet some more dwarves,...


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry if I've missed it but how do you get your yellow to look so bright and even. Whenever I paint it it looks realy naff.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

:shok:..................

Best orc army I have ever seen! Your yellows are outstanding!

Never thought I was going to be inspired by orcs.... :victory:


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

Simply amazing! The painting and the dedication to the painting. 
I read through the entire post, and saw you used brown as a base color. Are you watering it down a little and brushing it on every model or do you have an airbrush?
Great Work.
+Rep


----------

